# Trek SpeedTrap hybrid set-ups.



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

..
Question for anybody using Trek SpeedTrap Fork Sensors with non-Trek computers:

What brands/models are you using (other than Trek Computers) that are compatible with your sensor?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Check out this thread:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=184159


----------

